# Open-ended ferry tickets and any other best ticket advice.



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

When we go to France we normally use the standard booked ticket with a departure and return date and time.

We usually cross Dover/Calais at our booked time, 6am after an overnight on the Marine Parade, Dover.
For our return Calais/Dover we usually_book_a 9.30am-ish crossing but are more likely to catch one at 7.30-8.30am, often a day or two earlier than our booked return date. we'e even come back the night before our booked crossing without problem.

From time to time I hear mention of an open-ended ticket.
Where are these booked as there doesn't appear to be any facility for such tickets on the web sites.
Are these open ended at both ends, start and finish or just one way.
Do they cost more and if so how much more?
What are the advantages over just contacting P&O and paying a variation charge (£10.00?) on the 'normal' booking.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Gillian,

In the past we always booked an open ended return ticket with North Sea ferries, this was the days before on line and club bookings.

The CC who we have booked with this trip (Hull - Zeebrugge) would not issue an opened ticket and have not done so for the last few years. If we want to change the return sailing we have to pay a fee, £10 I think.

Don


----------



## 88801 (May 9, 2005)

TRANSEUROPAFERRIES Quote from their website 'Transeuropa Passenger tickets may be amended without charge to any date within 12 months of booking, but are not refundable' 
Although not openended you could book the return for later in the year then amend it when you are ready to come back. I also think that Norfolk line don't charge for amending the booking. 
We usually end up coming back on an earlier ferry & have never yet had to pay any extra, the worst we had was this year Sea France wanted us to pay £85 for changing to an earlier ferry. This was due to the ticket being some sort of special rate? The girl at the check in at Calais phoned the UK office for me to talk to somebody & it was sorted without charge.


----------



## 91727 (May 1, 2005)

Try Norfolk Line. They make no charge for unlimted amounts of changes to travel plans, so we book an arbitrary date some time after we intend to return and then ring a few days before when we finally decide and change/ confirm.

This summer we made 4 changes to our departure date and 2 to our return with no penalties! Total cost was only in the region of £120 for an 8m van.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Book Norfolkline, Dover - Dunkerque, £19 each way= night rate, £24 each way = off-peak rate, and £29 each way = peak daytime rate,

lots of people book the return for the last day of the year, and just turn up any time before that, and you are on the next ferry, you do not even have to go into the office to alter the booking, just go straight to the check-in booth, I did this last year, 3 times, in fact on my 3 return trips, only one outward trip did i travel on the booked ferry, and was NOT charged an amendment fee, or charged extra as one of the trips was at peak time.

Good luck and have a good trip

Book by 21-Jan 2006 for above prices.

Colin R.................


----------



## terry1956 (May 1, 2005)

*Norfolk line*

Hi there, we always use Norfolk line for open tickets, its a pain due to the fact that we live in exmouth so a long drive to dover for us and then to the house in Normandy. But has we always take a trailer with us it works out even with the cost of diesel around 350 pounds better offusing Norfolk, also they post their prices on their site unlike the others who use a plane system of pricing. Terry


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

terry1956 said:


> .........Norfolk, also they post their prices on their site unlike the others who use a plane system of pricing. Terry


As I've mentioned elsewhere, the Norfolkline website for booking quotes is so easy to use. Once you've put in your details of vehicle type and size you can play around with the tme/price schedule to get the sailing and price to suit you.
As we usually book 3 sailings around now I'm determined this year to fully investigate the options including a season ticket type payment if that is an advantage.


----------



## 88989 (May 11, 2005)

Hi All,Happy New Year to everyone,I have been looking on Norfolkline is the £19 for Cars? as the cheapest I get for the T4 is £29 each way,I am not quibbling about that and the crossing time is 2 am I like travelling in the night,just say I book the cheapest crossing an wanted to return at a different time would there be a charge for that later crossing?Gerry.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Go into www.norfolkline.com and go to 'make an on-line booking'

Put the relevant information into the boxes (don't worry you don't actually book/pay until much further down the line).
Click 'ok'
The box which comes up shows all the sailing times on your outward and inward days with 2 of the little buttons with a green centre dot.
It also gives the Standard Fare and an Offer Fare.

Altering the sailing times by clicking on a blank circle next to another sailing time will give a different Offer Fare if you have chosen a higher tariff saling.

You can choose what's best for you before committing or open up another browser window and try SeaFrance and PO for the best deal for your preferred times.

.


----------



## 88801 (May 9, 2005)

Cowly said:


> Hi
> 
> Book Norfolkline, Dover - Dunkerque, £19 each way= night rate, £24 each way = off-peak rate, and £29 each way = peak daytime rate


I tried all different combinations & I can't find these fares, I want to travel around 25th April & return end of May. Cheapest I can find is £29 outbound & £39 inbound :?: is there an offercode for these cheap fares.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Kontiki said:


> is there an offercode for these cheap fares.


If there is, I can't find it


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

The £19.00 etc. being banded about is for cars .
The cheapest rate for a motorhome up to 7m is £29.00.
Other offers mailed to me have been flexible multi trip tickets which can only be booked on phone and may not be available to motorhomes.Maybe worth asking though.

John


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Slight diversion..

Gillian,

I am( tut tut We are) off to Calais mid March. Usually we overnight at C&CC Folkestone as its a good cheap ,with age concession,dog friendly site. But it wont be open.We dont like CC at Black Horse.

Question do you know if the overnight spot on Marine Parade is close to a decent dog walk?
Off lead for about an hour,preferably something to chase.I know if necessary i can go to Samphire Hoo.

Ta.
Nick&BM


----------

